
Find Username or Vanity URL with single click on 149 Social Media Sites - wisdomtalks
http://wisnetsol.com/blog/find-username-or-vanity-url-with-single-click-on-149-social-media-sites/
======
bl4k
there is a bug in that site where it doesn't check what the minimum username
length is. so searching for 'a' will show that it is available at 30%+ of the
sites

